# More monsters :)



## drizzt (Sep 23, 2007)

_Otomantis sp._












_Pyrgomantis jonesi_











_Theopompa ophthalmica_











Phyllocrania paradoxa L3


----------



## nub3 (Sep 23, 2007)

just wondering what is the largest mantis species in terms of overall size


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 23, 2007)

I love the third one! You did a great photographing job!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 23, 2007)

Got any pics of your _O. distinctus_?


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2007)

I love the Pyrgomantis jonesi


----------



## drizzt (Sep 24, 2007)

Andrew:

http://www.modliszki.void.pl


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

Beautiful! I haven't seen something new for a long time.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 24, 2007)

Pyrgomantis jonesi looks very nice. How big is that? Sorry for the dum question, jsut haven't seen one like this.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2007)

_Pyrgomantis jonesi _looks so prehistoric


----------



## Asa (Sep 24, 2007)

Love the pics!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 25, 2007)

can anyone tell me what those are except p. paradoxa?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2007)

I cannot believe those pictures! How beautiful!


----------



## nepenti (Oct 2, 2007)

Pyrgos are about 6cm long


----------



## colddigger (Oct 3, 2007)

i love them, i have a sudden urge to search and buy the first three, i already have the fourth  :mellow:


----------



## ponchot (Oct 10, 2007)

Those pics are fantastic!

Any photo tips on how you did black background photos?

The black background really shows off the colors nicely.


----------

